# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Ende diell...

## Rebele

Ende diell

Ia puth qumeshtin
 veçorite e bardha 
dhe shtrengohem pas pjeseve te tij
te vogla, te shpenzueshme.

Mollezat e mia te gishtave
te perkedhelura
si fije shkrepsesh
me maja koksi.

Te prishurit
eshte permallimi
per vendlindjen.

Buzeqeshja ime molledale
e ben te vjelle.

I ve buzet perbri te tijave
veçse per arsye krahasimi.

Perhitja jote
si tenje
m'i ka ngrene mengjeset.

I fejuar i bukur 
nuk do te jesh ti.

Çarçaf-shkrehur
kthehesh ne anen tjeter
duke kujtuar perplasjen
e vithes se djalit
me vithen e djalit.

I farezuar
aty ku ritmet e mia
nuk arrijne.

----------


## Rebele

Dhoma 207

Jam farefis
i zgjimeve te Prometeut.

Burrat e zbehte
qe masturbojne ne dhome
po flene

ndersa une ua plas flluskat
e shpinave
si diej te njepasnjeshem

dhe e ndej diten
te me shkrihet ne goje.

Vajzat push-lagura
me vetullat
si gjysma henash
po flene.

Vetem une jam zgjuar
ulur buze shtratit
nje me boten
me shume se ç'mendoj.

----------


## Rebele

Vdekja skiç

Maji rrjedh si drite
poshte deres.

Nena ime
e gjunjezuar
qan mbi çarçafet e blerte.

Aroma e dyllit te lagur.

Qirinj fshikeze 
djegie fluturash.

Radioja pulson
lamtumira kushtimore.

Lehtaz ne dhome
si dashnor i fshehur
Ana vjedh ecejaket
me flatrat mengjesore
duke e prure te zezen
prej kremastarit ne shtrat.

Po perzgjedh pikellimet
per ndukje.

Une, siper shkalleve,
shoh hijen e saj
tek derdhet 
nje njolle e erret rumi.

Vura koken mbi shkalle
aty ku ndermjetesive te saj
u dalin dhembet.

----------


## Rebele

K-ja e heshtur

E le dhomen per te vdekur
ashtu si femijet e zymte
e lene dhomen per torte.

Zhurma e nates
te derdh siper meje.

E mesova flakerimin
si rregull te pashkruar.
Zoti bie perpjete.
E kam pare te behet.

Erdhe ketu
si burrat qe zaptonin
kuzhinen e sime eme.

I le fjalet per zgjime
duke shkumezuar
gojeve te dhunuara.

U zbehe
vdekerisht.

Te pashe, e dija.

Flatrat e saj te rraskapitura
rrezellyen per ty.

Ti
s'bere gje.

Thjesht vdiqe.

----------


## Rebele

Ribashkim

Vjen midis vetullimeve
ne dhé
tek nje tryeze e shtruar
per dy.

Nje qiri i vyshkur
prej dylli te lire
eshte pellgezuar
para tij.

Me kujtohet
kur ishim femije
dhe ecnim rruges
me rruaza ne kuti.

Neteve roje
mbanim fenere
dhe benim hena te plota
ne kofshet e sime eme.

Ia pashe te kuqen mes gishtave.

----------


## Rebele

Pandihmeshmeri

Ore qelqi.
Ne to, shoh rere dhe njerez.
Ne to, nje dhome e bardhe dhe nje kopsht i zbrazet.
Marrezi a memesi.
Dhuratat e gjakosura, te prura nga fshqinjet
ende pergjaken e m'a bejne me gisht.
Ferkimi ne to, rera
e ben kohen me te vdekur se ato pa te.
Nençati dhe pasqyrime, vellime. 
Shpenzova dhjete vjet
duke lexuar ato vellime
dhe boja eshte bere prej rere, tashme
kokerrimet ne oren e rene.

----------


## Rebele

Perle

Emri yt do te thote perle.
Mund t'i ferkoj rrokjet e buta
permes dhembeve
te shoh nese je e palemuar,
njemendesore.

Mjafton te ve karficat
te vesh fustanin e zbardhur
(dikur te zi a te kuqerreme
si ky buzekuq)
te kaperthehem pas krahut
te percjellesit ciklop,
ti qe derdh vere ne preherin tim.

Ti m'i çmon faqet e sheshta
si diamante ne syrin tend lakmitar
qe sheh hollesi
te pastruar pa paralaks
pa thellesi a te meta xixelluese.

Me pas, ti lepin lengje te thara,
te tharmetuara
prej kofsheve te mia,
majat e gishtave te thithura
me gjuhe leopardi
(Do te ulesha mbi qumesht per ty.)
dhe dhembe syri qe i kafshojne majezat
duke peshtyre kocka gishtash.

Pastaj mund te te prek,
te te shenoj ne ngjyra te pergjakshme
pa gjurme a zoterim
me njolla bojerash dhjami.

Ti ke syzen teke te argjendarit;
i ben prerjet me perpikshmeri
dhe heshtje brinje-kercitese.
Nuk te duhet,
veçse nje barkushe,
ndoshta nje dhomez a dy,
nje fare e tulte
rreth se ciles mund te trajtezohesh.

Tani kam mbetur
me gojen e guackte
qiellzen e kripur
dhe mermeritjen
e emrit tend gurçmuar.

----------


## Pratolini

> Pandihmeshmeri
> 
> Ore qelqi.
> Ne to, shoh rere dhe njerez.
> Ne to, nje dhome e bardhe dhe nje kopsht i zbrazet.
> Marrezi a memesi.
> Dhuratat e gjakosura, te prura nga fshqinjet
> ende pergjaken e m'a bejne me gisht.
> Ferkimi ne to, rera
> ...


Shume e bukur kjo Rebele. 
Me pelqen menyra se si ti luan me fjalet, se si i cpluhuros apo i arnon disa prej tyre.

----------


## riza2008

Pershendetie Rebele!Je paraqitur me nje performance te bukur ne forum.Krijime shum te goditura.Ju pergezoj per krijimtarine tuaj dhe ju uroj krijimtari te mbare.Me respekt rizai2008.

----------


## Rebele

Faleminderit, Pratolini.

&

Riza, gezohem qe te pelqyen.

Pershendetje,
R.

----------


## Rebele

Ndermjetesi

Ne erresire me the se hena e te korrurave
eshte rreth letre; mund t'a rrotullosh
ne nje kon per te mbajtur sheqer.

"Si ne ditet e vjetra."

Mendoja se besimi im ish i bukur.
Ketu e shkelin si qen te fjetur.

Kur erreson, erreson vertete.
Bota fshesh floket;
yjet imitojne modestine e henes,
te veshur ne te zeze prifterore.

Ne oret e vogla, ti ringjall fjale –
trajta te parakohshme
qe zvarriten prej gojes se hapur
duke hedhur hije bisedore

te cilat largohen si dallendyshe.

Ketu jemi serish
ku e verteta paraqitet si dhjam.
dhe dita e nata ndahen
si gjysmat e foshnjes se Solomonit.

Buzet na kerkojne fjalimin e nderprere;
levizjet e tyre shperndajne pluhur.

Qendrojme para pasqyres
e cila krijon ndermjetesite e veta.

Parajse ndihmo
te kornizuarit
te pllakosurit
xhamveshurit.

Ketu je, duke kercyer
i kolme ne pizhamat me vija.
Trupi mashtron harresen e kokes.

Shperberja jote eshte shkence e çuditshme;
fytyra te inçizon sjelljen e drites
duke e zmadhuar brohoritjen e saj
ne nje jehone te vetme.

Po lulezoj.

Po lulezon

Helmuar prej zambakeve.

Shiu pershkruan shifra te arratisura
ne gishtat e mi.

Uji mbeshtjell unaza
rreth arsyes sime.

Çdo bulez me therret te rrefehem.

Ku kalova prane teje
pashe nje shirit te bardhe flake
qe perfytyronte perzhitjen.

----------


## Rebele

Te dyja djegin

Nuk i vure mbi mendafsh.
Ato rane e u kristalizuan
ne dysheme.

Te copezuara, te perfshehura.

Ishin te gjyshes.

Nje shtrese e hirte pluhuri
i mbulon.

I preka, dora m'u skuq.

Nje mrekulli shnderruese
m'u arratis prej gishtave
tek u ula dhe thitha majezat
duke shijuar ndryshk e bakerr.

Nena ime
nuk e semboi pambukun me to.
I la, te tejpjekura me drite.

Me pas vari ne qafe
qelibarin e krisur
rreth njeqind vat.

U be njolle
ne nje rrezellime ngadhnjimtare.

Ndaj po t'a jap kryqin
pasi t'i flakerin, si ajo.

Ah, ta kishe takuar nenen time
pepara se te behej nje tragjedi hollake.

Por ti ve fjale ne trup 
krahe e zgjatura
drej nje poezie
dhe jo qelqit te ngjyrte
sermit indian
apo peltes.

----------


## Rebele

Nje pasqyre...

_Tring, tring, tring zile gishtash.
Ajo kercen per burrat.
Nje pasqyre fshihet ne xhepin e ushtarit._

Humb.
Humbelle ne barkun e saj.
Diell perdellyes.
Asnje hije per mbulese.
I zhveshur prej zinxhireve,
mendafshi ia ferkon kembet.

Copezat e saj ua gozhdojne syte.
Djeg zjarri qe nuk pastron.
Feçka, gojeza, sqepa
zhyten per kete gosti.

Pas syve, erresira e mbeshtjell.
Kembet e saj gjejne kocka
teksa stuhia rrezohet
si balone flakatare.
Te kobtit floke i fluturojne 
mijera korba.

_Tring, tring, tring zile gishtash.
Ajo kercen per burrat.
Nje pasqyre qan ne xhepin e ushtarit._

Ajo kercen dhembe dhe kthetra,
gjaperinj dhe gelbaza,
shuplaka dhe klithma.

Kur hiri bie
si uje i kulluar a puthje
ajo kercen foshnjen e saj,
njollezat e qumeshtit,
mbiemrin e ngrire.

Kembet e saj gdhendin token.
Ajo kercen nje jete te thjeshte.
Pas syve, nen mendafshin e kalter,
ajo kercen vdekjen.

_Tring, tring, tring zile gishtash.
Ajo kercen per burrat.
Nje pasqyre kujton nje djale te vogel
brenda xhepit te ushtarit._

----------


## Rebele

Ne kohera...

Ne kohera bojerash dhe pendesh
te dukshme permes dritaresh
disa epike u ngriten prej pluhurit
ku gjakrat e lindshem e vdekatar
u bene lumenj midis gureve
dhe krijuan perhitje poetesh.

Ne kohera arsyesh e stolish
te degjueshme si muzike dhomeze
psalmet pagane luhateshin siper gjelberimit
ku ngjyrat e nxehta u perkisnin petlave
dhe afshi fshatar s'dinte emra latine per lulet.

Ne kohera vajrash e ilaçesh
eremira si esenca e muzes
verat merrnin kthesa te gabuara
ne naterenie te stuhishme
dhe agime te mjegulluar
ku kercenim me blana hene.

Ne kohera kujtimesh te qarta
shijuar ne shatervane femijerie,
iu fsheha veshelise pas tisesh
dhe ti me ndoqe, i paftuar
permes endrrash te thara.

Ne kohera sakrificash, dekadence
prekur ne parodi te paperfunduara
u arratisem turbullirave tona
te mishit te enjtur ne renie te lire
gjersa mungesa e permbysur na sherbeu
duke tundur oqeane, batica te perseritura
per t'a sterpikur vesen.

----------


## Rebele

Buze detit

I rikthehemi
algave ne floknajen tende
shkurreve te blerta qe ndajne naten
dhe varen tek rrezellima e horizontit
ne uje
gjithnje ne mengjesin
e dasmes se dikujt

si motra jote me krelat qe ia prekin kembet
teksa perkulet ne karrige

duke vidhosur llamben
duke vidhosur detin.

Duam te harrojme
por s'mund t'a heqim
njollen e buzekuqit
prej dhembeve

dhe perdet qe dallgezohen drejt stuhise.

Ti nuk je me shume
se dikush qe ka pare nje fotografi
apo ka qendruar prapa nje bije
me shume te fshehta.

----------


## Rebele

Eklips

Me derguan nje kartoline, kohe me pare,
para se buzet e mia te puthnin te tuat,
e cila per muaj me radhe hiresoi
deren e frigoriferit tim.

Nje mik ma solli kartolinen (e nje fushe
me nje kryq te gurte qe shenonte
nje varreze te paemer) dhe mbrapa saj
shkroi, Kjo eshte toka jote.

Dhe ne zarfin e kadifte te ketij eklipsi,
teksa gishterinjte e mi zgjaten
drej zinxhirt te fustanit tend te perditshem
te cilin e kam zberthyer mijera here me pare,
duhet te duket sikur dielli
po venitet ose, per t'i qendruar
besnik mendjes, nje tjeter henor i lodhshem
po mpaket.

Megjithate, une po mendoj per ate fushe,
per luftrat, dhe etjen qe s'shuhet — eja
e dashur, femijet nuk jane lindur
ose jane ende ne gjume.

Dhe ne gishterinj, prapa thonjve,
nen lekure, i lare pas ritit tim
nator te banjos, fle djalli.
Te thella rrenjet e tij —

pra, J., sa here qe dhembezat
ndahen si goje,
dhe shtylla kurrizore shfaqet, e ndrojtur
si gjuhe,
e ndjej serish te qendrueshem dushkun.

I ndjej gjethet te me dridhen;
eshte e çuditshme qe edhe tani
pas te gjithe cikleve,
çasteve dhe fjaleve te humbura
madje dhe femijeve

deshira bulon, po aq e nxehte
sa ne çastin e pare kur u shtrime
dhe nisem t'a njohim njeri-tjetrin.

Dhe ne erresiren
midis çdo mberthese te metalte
apo çdo kopse te zberthyer,
dhe mbathjeve te rreshqitura – te blera
ne dyqan gjate pazarit per darke –
ne kontakt me qimet e kembeve te tua,
qe mbijne edhe pse sapo te pashe t'i rruash,
mbreteron pellgu i thelle, i erret
i Shives, i Erosit,
i injorances, misterit, dhe udhetimit
prej erresires
gjer tek hena e plote.

----------


## Rebele

Martese

Shtjelle e jetes buze lumit -
ura te ndertuara me pole bambush,
gdhendur nga kembet e femijeve -
Varka qe kercenojne
te kthehen serish ne dru -
Uji
i perthyen rrezet e diellit
si nje pjate e sermte nen qiellin bojehiri.
Uji
i mbushur me peshq te arte qe dridhen
e vezullojne si thika prapa fronit.
Uji
cipekalter dhe kafnaja poshte tij -
zambaku qe shfletezohet
si nje origam i perkryer
i papritur
si orgazma e pare e gruas.

----------


## Rebele

Violine

E ferkova fytyren dhe gjinjte 
me harkun e violines. 
I hengra telat
dhe u bera zbrazetia brenda saj. 
Rri aty me nje femije te vdekur qe qan.
Une nuk qaj. 

Mund te jem qelibar apo ajer
thelle poshte malit
ku kinezi i lashte
pa pese diej
por diten tjeter ish veç nje. 

Qelibar, thashe –
tejdukshmeria e arte,
ngjyra e detit qe ne mengjes 
qan 
nen nje diell
dhe nje violine. 
Femija i vdekur qan. 
E di qe ka veç nje det. 
Aty e gjetem veten:
lakuriq ne nje plazh te vetmuar –
i vetmi vend
te cilit i perkasim.

----------


## Pratolini

> Nje pasqyre...
> 
> _Tring, tring, tring zile gishtash.
> Ajo kercen per burrat.
> Nje pasqyre fshihet ne xhepin e ushtarit._
> 
> Humb.
> Humbelle ne barkun e saj.
> Diell perdellyes.
> ...


Kjo sec me sjell nder mend...

----------


## Besoja

Rebele!
Ke nje forme shprehese me se interesante!
Me pelqyen dhe urime!

----------

